# Do you need a rental car on Oahu while staying at HHV?



## Denise L (Oct 26, 2007)

My sisters are going to Oahu and staying at HHV during the summer. Will they need a car or two, or can one get around easily enough without a car? They will have 4 adults, 6 kids altogether, in three units. They would want to visit some beaches, Diamond Head, Pearl Harbor, malls, grocery stores,  and snorkeling places

With onsite parking at $20/day, it gets pricey!  Any suggestions would be great. So far, she is finding minivan rentals for $400 a week  !


----------



## linsj (Oct 26, 2007)

I've stayed at HHV a lot and have never rented a car. You can walk to dozens of restaurants, the grocery store at Ala Moana Mall (I usually take a taxi back for $10 including tip because I buy more than I want to carry), and lots of other stores. The Bus, which goes all around the island, stops at the property and costs $2 with a free transfer that's good for 2, often almost 3, hours. 

The tourist magazines have coupons for van shuttles to various places like Pearl Harbor for $4-6/person and Hanauma Bay for snorkeling.

I think parking is now $25/night. There's a Hertz rental kiosk at the hotel, which gives one night free parking on the property. It probably costs a little more than other brands, but the free parking offsets the difference. They may be able to get by with renting a van for only one or two days.

By the way, be sure to tell your sisters to get a Hilton coupon book from the concierge on the hotel side.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the information! Do you have any recommendations for reasonable, convenient transfers from HNL to the resort? They are all arriving together and leaving together...is there a good shuttle service?


----------



## linsj (Oct 26, 2007)

I always use the Roberts Hawaii hotel shuttle at the airport. It's $15 round trip/person, $9/one way. No reservation needed; there are people to help you right outside the baggage area. Hilton is one of the first stops. 

However, with that many people, it would be cheaper to take a taxi, if you can get a van big enough for everyone. I've heard that it's about $35-40 for a taxi.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 27, 2007)

We did a 3 day weekend rental when we were at HHV.  We found it was perfect to site see and get out of Honolulu.  But the remainder of the week, we simply hung out at the HHV and when we went out we took the bus or trolley.


----------



## Hoc (Oct 27, 2007)

Do you need one?  No.  Should you have one?  Probably.

Some of the best parts of Oahu are outside Waikiki, and some require a car to get there unless you want to spend an extra couple of hours on a bus.

If you don't rent a car, you likely will stay in Waikiki and downtown Honolulu for most or all of your trip, and come home saying, like a lot do, that Oahu is "New York City on an island," and that Maui is the way to go.

The fact is, one of the best things to do on Oahu is to pack your bathing suit, a cooler full of drinks and a picnic lunch, and drive around the island.  Stop at any beach that grabs your fancy, explore some of the parks and gardens, and hike some of the trails.

Drive up to the north shore and check out the banzai pipeline.  Go through the pineapple fields.  Drive the beautiful Makapuu coast, swim at Hanauma Bay, check out the Blow Hole, drive through Waimanalo and swim at Waimanalo Beach Park.  Enjoy the ocean around Hauula, Kahuku, and the like.  Have lunch on the patio at the Turtle Bay Hilton or on a blanket on a beach.  You will need a car to do these things right.


----------



## nonutrix (Oct 27, 2007)

I couldn't agree more with what Hoc has to say.  We go to Hawaii about two to three times a year, and we always rent a car on Oahu.  Because of the variety that is available on Oahu that Hoc speaks of, it remains our favorite island.  True, HHV is within walking distance of many restaurants(both cheap and expensive), many sites, and stores, and also convenient to public transportation.  However, we need a car to get to the 'other' Oahu of mountainside walks without a soul in sight and glorious views of Pearl Harbor, of tiny Chinese restaurants in strip centers with unbelievable food and budget prices, of roadside stands with shaved ice, of pull-offs with million dollar views, and of dozens of other places that we would miss if we couldn't explore to our hearts' desire.  Is $20 a day in the HHV garage plus the cost of a rent car expensive, you bet it is!  But considering what we pay to get to the islands from the mainland, and that we would miss a lot of that part of Oahu which make it unique, we can not afford to be without a car.

Just my 2 cents...

Happy planning!

nonutrix


----------



## linsj (Oct 27, 2007)

Over on Flyertalk.com, several people have mentioned an alternate parking lot a couple of blocks away. But I don't know where it is.


----------



## KOR5Star (Oct 28, 2007)

I think a car is a "MUST HAVE" on O'ahu.

If they don't get a car and get themselves exploring the different parts of the island, they will come back with the all-too-prevelant "city on the beach" opinion of O'ahu.  Although "city on the beach" may be accurate of Waikiki, it is NOT reflective of the island at all. 

O'ahu has so much to offer and MOST of it is outside Honolulu. 

IMHO, if one does not get a car on O'ahu, they have no business telling people anything about the island... because they simply didn't see it. 

The kids will love Dole Plantation and the Polynesian Cultural Center.  If anyone is into surfing, the beaches along the North Shore are a must.  

Also don't miss the Byodo-In Temple in the Valley of Temples...ring the gong... feed the fish... feed the birds right out of your hand.  Kids love it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byodo-In_Temple


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 28, 2007)

KOR5Star said:


> O'ahu has so much to offer and MOST of it is outside Honolulu.
> 
> IMHO, if one does not get a car on O'ahu, they have no business telling people anything about the island... because they simply didn't see it.



:rofl:

Oh my god I had to laugh but this is so true. Honolulu is just one portion of Oahu.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the great replies. I'll ask my sisters if they are going to hang around the resort or explore the island. It's a high school graduation trip for my niece and three of her friends. The other two girls will be 15.

When I graduated from high school, I spent the summer working at McDonald's  before heading to college.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 28, 2007)

Your sisters might find this website helpful regarding the latest news on the construction at HHV - http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/rejuvenation/

I hope everyone has a wonderful time


----------



## linsj (Oct 28, 2007)

alwysonvac said:


> Your sisters might find this website helpful regarding the latest news on the construction at HHV - http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/rejuvenation/



I was HHV in Lagoon Tower at the beginning of the month, and couldn't hear the construction noise even though I was on that side of the building. So it's not a big deal anymore. I do miss the private pool and hot tub for that tower though.


----------



## nonutrix (Oct 28, 2007)

linsj said:


> I was HHV in Lagoon Tower at the beginning of the month, and couldn't hear the construction noise even though I was on that side of the building. So it's not a big deal anymore. I do miss the private pool and hot tub for that tower though.



How tall is the new HGVC timeshare tower now?  Could you get a feel for how the lagoon will look when completed?  The description on the website sounds pretty good.  We will be there in December...I'm getting excited!

nonutrix


----------



## ksr (Oct 28, 2007)

We rented from National (a very short walk from HHV) last year and plan to use them again next March when we go back (I used a coupon from my Houston Entertainment Book to get a 2 class car upgrade, to a Trailblazer).  We found that National was the cheaper than renting from Hertz..

Having a car at the begining of our trip allows us not only explore the island on our schedule,  but get needed supplies (Costco, Walmart) for our stay..


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 29, 2007)

linsj said:


> I was HHV in Lagoon Tower at the beginning of the month, and couldn't hear the construction noise even though I was on that side of the building. So it's not a big deal anymore. I do miss the private pool and hot tub for that tower though.



Thanks for the update.

I like the link because it provides updates on various projects at HHV. It also provide me my HHV fix.  
We won't be back until the summmer of 2009.



> *Here are some cool tidbits from the site*
> _Earlier this summer, Starbucks Coffee opened on the ground floor of Kalia Tower. The enormously popular coffee chain happily serves guests daily, 6 a.m. to 8 p.m.
> 
> The Hilton Hawaiian Village’s ongoing “Village Rejuvenation” project is entering a new phase with enhancements of the porte cochere and main lobby. The work will help facilitate traffic flow, reduce congestion, and be limited to the hours of 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. Entry and exit to and from the porte cochere will be augmented beginning Monday, July 30. Valet and taxi service will still be available throughout the duration of the work. To better assist guests with arrivals and departures, the Hilton Hawaiian Village will have increased signage near the main lobby, and is increasing the number of safety and security staff posted in those areas. The work will be done in phases with the front desk remaining fully operational. During the second phase of this project, beginning in late fall, the bell desk will be relocated to another area within the main lobby. The overall lobby renovation plan includes a more open front-desk area, a dedicated Hilton HHonors check-in station, and even a 2,500-gallon saltwater aquarium measuring 30 feet long. There will be a South Pacific coral reef interior motif with marine life including both local and South Pacific fish.
> ...


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Oct 29, 2007)

*Yes!*

I agree with everyone who pointed out there is so much to see on Oahu for which you need a car.  The North shore is lovely, and you want to be able to take your time while exploring.  You could probably save some money, parking-wise, by planning your time so the car doesn't sit idle while you're on the beach in Waikiki (although there are nicer beaches elsewhere!)  Go to the Pali Lookout and see where King Kamehameha forced the opposing warriors off the cliff.....and if it's a windy day, you may feel it will blow you over!  (Not quite that bad!)  Take a picnic lunch and pick a beach park going up to the North shore.....so many things to see and do!  Waikiki is truly not Oahu!

Barb


----------

